
Show HN: Write blog in Emacs with hexo/org-page - codefalling
https://github.com/CodeFalling/blog-admin
======
gravypod
What does the generated blog look like?

~~~
pachydermic
Looks like it uses [https://github.com/kelvinh/org-
page](https://github.com/kelvinh/org-page)

You can see an example and more info there

~~~
Infernal
From the link above, here is a site generated by org-page:
[http://kelvinh.github.io](http://kelvinh.github.io)

